# Meringue cookies (kisses)



## amira (Mar 11, 2001)

Hi,
I'm looking for a recipe of meringue cookies that have a filling inside and are kept in the freezer.
I have tested them and became addicted!
The guy will not give the recipe of course. All he his willing to say is that the filling is parve - non dairy.
They are soooooooo good u can't even imagine.
anyone?
TNX


----------



## amira (Mar 11, 2001)

oopsss sorry tasted not tested of course.
The guy who makes them comes from Saloniki Greece.


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

I recommend that you prepare a batch of these feathery light and addictive Little Clouds. (You may, of course, substitute a non-dairy whipped product for the filling, in order to comply with your dietary code.)


----------



## amira (Mar 11, 2001)

I'm sorry if I didn't discribe the cookies right: the meringue is baked w i t h 
the filling and then kept in the freezer.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Shalom Amira.

I strongly doubt that the cookies you are having in mind are baked with the filling and they are kept in the freezer . Do you have the box? Are they called "bezedes" or " mpezedes"?


----------



## amira (Mar 11, 2001)

Shalom to u too!

YES YES he calles them "bezedes" or beze. :bounce: 
Do u know them???


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

6 egg whites
2 cups fine, granular sugar
few drops lemon juice
minced lemon zest 
finely chopped almonds

Heat the egg whites and the sugar and beat well on low heat till warm, add lemon juice and peel.

Place parchment paper in pan and spoon dollops of mixture on the paper. Sprinkle almonds over them and bake in medium-low heat for approx. 30 min.


----------



## amira (Mar 11, 2001)

sorry, this is not the recipe he is using. no almonds there. white cookies like snow, cool filling inside and all the cookie just melt in your mouth.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Mais oui my dear! 
Bezedes are quite popular but it was considered a pastry for the rich because people back then didn't waste eggs just to use the meringue.

There are two schools for bezedes. The one is baked maringues with chopped almonds or walnuts like the recipe Zukerig posted for you. 

The other school that personally I prefer is almost identical to the Little Clouds posted again by Zukerig.

The bezedes that are made of two pieces of meringues glued together either with whipped cream or chocolate mousse need to be refrigerated and they are delicious.

I suggest you try both and decide which suits you best. When I make bezedes I make a batch of "school A" and if they are not consumed immediately I prepare a light chocolate mousse and I use the leftovers although there is no such a thing as a beze-leftover.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Amira the white cookies are nothing but meringues!!


----------



## amira (Mar 11, 2001)

Athenaeus ,
I know that they are meringues. what i want to find out how he 
puts in the cookies inside of them a white filling which -he says it's parve- and bake with it???
Is he lying when he says it's parve and it is just a whip cream that he adds a f t e r baking?
if this is the answe how come i don't see a hole anywhere in the cookie?
any idea??
His family came long time ago from Saloniki.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Without tasting his cookies first I cannot tell if he is lying or not.

Amira I never fully understood the definition _in practice_ of *parve* anyway but I wonder:if the filling is baked why the cookies should be kept in the refrigerator?

Also, are we sure that the man isn't just a master in baking marengues and he achieves a crispy marengue which is soft in its core?

Before replying yesterday I checked my grandma's recipe book who was a sefardic Jew that lived in Saloniki along with a couple of books I have about the Kitchen of the Jews of Thessaloniki( Salonika or Saloniki).

None of my source lists bezedes as a pastry that the Salonikli used to make but I am not concerned about that because it's a popular cookie.

Also Amira from all the recipes I have ( and believe me that I have _ a lot_ there isn't any single one for cookies like the ones you describe. As I said yesterday the recipes are divided in two categories and they are like the ones Zakerig posted. BUT the fact that we don't know something doesn't mean that it doesn't exist and of course we,cooks don't believe in miracles, there must be a away to produce the effect that he does. 

I will call a couple of people in Salonika and check because I am curious now myself.

I suggest you print my post after removing the parts about lying (  ) and show it to this man along with my greetings and see how he will respond. :chef:


----------



## amira (Mar 11, 2001)

hi,
parve= non dairy: margarine instead of butter ,soy milk instead of milk.
you came out with an interesting idea : maybe u are right. maybe he is a master in baking marengues and he achieves a crispy marengue which is soft in its core? any idea how it is done?
and btw thank u for your efforts.


----------

